# Game #40 (1/20): Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Kobes (21-18) @ Phoenix Suns (25-13)

The Outhouse (Phoenix)









Date: Friday, January 20th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















KCAL BSPN

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































S. Nash R. Bell B. Diaw S. Marion K. Thomas 







































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Phoenix Suns





























Eddie House
James Jones
Leandro Barbosa
Pat Burke

Suns Forum Game Thread
</center>

Let's see if this works..  

P.S. Dont rip me.. I made this as a joke :laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:laugh:

Awesome thread B34C 

We shouldn't be dropping divison games but it's likely, Lakers will be worn out on Friday.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

<--------------


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Sadly but I have to admit the Lakers are going to get OWNED. Especially with the way Kwame is playing up on his man or not. MORE ALLEY-OOPS for MARION! :dead:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol this thread is great. :laugh: At least you haven't lost your sense of humor.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Steve Nash is going to eat Smush Parker alive. Then, he has Chauncey Billups right after that. It's not looking too good for one Mr. William Henry.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

EHL said:


> <--------------


bahahahahahaha!!!!!! :rofl: Repped
















:no:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the NBDL picture is for walton right?

he cant shoot for **** he needs NBDL training to work on his ****in jumpshot

if i were him i would be shooing 1000 jumpshots a day or something

that was just flatout embarrassing screw walton

he can take his LA gear and shove it up his ***


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

:laugh: Classic thread.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:laugh: No it is for Sasha although he's been OK recently.. he still sucks!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

dont get down on sasha man... anyways... i bet we come back and play a very determined game and pull out a big win... damn, im such a ****in optomist homer...

i was gonna say that Kobe would go nuts and drop 50 and put them away... but that didnt really work today so I dunno...

if we lose by 87 it couldnt be worse than tonight... i dont remember feelin like this after a game in a long time... that was like watching a nightmare...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

LOL!!! What a great thread! Its nice to see you guys still have some sense of humor after that terrible defeat. It was a won game, but then, Odom and Kwame really killed you. 

I really like the way you released your frustration by making this game thread! :laugh: :yes:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL but damn, we never know if we could beat the Suns 2night , I somehow still believe we can beat them


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I think we could come out with a win tonight guys, what do you think? After that embarassing loss against the Kings you know the boys are gonna come out smoking!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now this is some funny ****. :rofl:

The only way we win this game is with red-hot offense all of the way through. Because we will not contain these guys. Everyone pray that Phoenix be stricken with many bricks tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

rofl


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I knew you'd take it easy on Brian Cook. You homer. 

It's going to be hard to beat a team like the Suns. Mediocre teams have more trouble with them than they do with teams like the Spurs and Mavericks. They just play such a rapid pace and run up a lead on you in a hurry. Lakers can't let that happen, because they won't win if they have to play catch-up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I knew you'd take it easy on Brian Cook. You homer.


Changed it  :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Changed it  :biggrin:


Much more appropriate. I was wondering why Cook wasn't playing yesterday.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

...it's gonna get ugly.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe goes for 50 and we win a shootout. Book it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

lol... Awesome thread dude.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers by 3.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lakers by 23. 

And to everyone dissing Lamar, I realize that he made a few stupid plays, but fact is you would be **Highfiving Him** if he hadnt, because of that clutch 3.

Kobe drops 67 tonight


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> And to everyone dissing Lamar, I realize that he made a few stupid plays, but fact is you would be **Highfiving Him** if he hadnt, because of that clutch 3.


Not me, I'm not that way and plus.. he's still a stat padder!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Well I called the Kings loss, but I also stated in my prediction that the Lakers would beat the Suns, so lets see how I do.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I feel Lakers will lose tonight. I am really sorry to say that being a laker fan. Suns are too good and their D is also good. Their Offense is 100+. I haven't still recovered from yesterday's loss. Thumbs down for tonight. I hope we win :no:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I feel Lakers will lose tonight. I am really sorry to say that being a laker fan. Suns are too good and their D is also good. Their Offense is 100+. I haven't still recovered from yesterday's loss. Thumbs down for tonight. I hope we win :no:


Last game against this fellas embarassed the living shizzle out of us. Now its a back to back game after going OT in Sacramento. I don want to agree with you but the odds are stacked up against us.


Why we may win

Lamar may have a redemption game
KObe is furious...and you know what happened last time he was mad (suspension)

so we'll see...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Not me, I'm not that way and plus.. he's still a stat padder!


LOL I dont know why, but i cant imagine this Laker team w/o either having Kobe or Lamar at the same time. I love Lamar..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> LOL I dont know why, but i cant imagine this Laker team w/o either having Kobe or Lamar at the same time. I love Lamar..


Ditto, Like tex said, Lamars improving and getting used to the triangle...He is the facilitator anyways its pretty hard running an offense while getting 10 boards a game. He just needs to be consistent. Phoenix will be tough and i dont know whats going to happen....?BTW the reason i havent been posting much is cuz i broke my hand...Im currently typing with one hand.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear that LM.. Hope ya get better!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

victory for lakers, kobe is going to go all out tonight


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

LA 6 suns 2


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

LA 8 suns 4


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

George start for matchup problems or is Kwame gettin traded? Hmm.. :laugh:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

LA 8 suns 8


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow in the 1 minute I've saw I think Mihm has missed 4 shots!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks like Odom has gotten something lit under him.. 4/5/3 so far!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Comeon Phil Put A-Bomb in place of Mihm.. We need #17


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

sasha and smush show...

just get walton out of the game and lakers will be great


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

7 straight for smush parker


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

without kobe lakers are up by 8


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!!!! Lamar with 9 boards already.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

dammit, get walton out


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame playing very nice tonight, As is Lamar...or it might me the pain killers talking i dont really know?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

stupid walton

house is lightin us up


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

who the fuk is eddie house he is killing us


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Kwame playing very nice tonight, As is Lamar...or it might me the pain killers talking i dont really know?


The first part I dont believe you are off the pain killers but yea..

Wonder if Dog House will ever get off the bench!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm falling asleep watching this :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm falling asleep watching this :laugh:



I have some Vikeden if you want :laugh:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe gets in and our lead is gone.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Kobe gets in and our lead is gone.


Yea it's Kobe's fault.. trade him!!!11!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

he should have stayed on benck some more time.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lamar in on pace to take over 15 shots, and you know what that means...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Suns 49 - Lakers 43


```
Name  		Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Forrest Gump 	15 	2-4 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	1 	1 	0 	1 	4 
Stat Padder	20 	5-9 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	10 	4 	2 	1 	0 	2 	10 
NoRoad Game	14 	1-6 	0-0 	2-2 	3 	6 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	4 
Ishoot Alot 	17 	5-14 	0-3 	2-2 	0 	0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	1 	12 
Notcon Sistent 	18 	3-6 	1-3 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	2 	7 
Ima Bust 	8 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
No Defense	6 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	1 	0 	2 
NBDL	 	11 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	3 	0 	1 	0 	2 	2 
Dog House	DNP
Vanilla Wafer	DNP
The Future	DNP
I Get Paid2Sit	DNP
Totals 		102 	19-46 	1-8 	4-4 	5 	22 	11 	6 	4 	2 	9 	43 
Percentages: 	  	.413 	.125 	1.000 	  	Team Rebounds: 6
```


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

is it me or Kwame intentionally fumbling the ball in the post and then moves away from the post so he wont have to shoot the ball, one thing i got to say about the AB, he is a rookie but the boy knows where the post is and goes there

mihm as well, stay in the post, you are only 7ft tall


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

LMAO at B34C... I still stand by what I said, the Lakers will find a way to pull out a "W" in this one.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Down 13 :rofl: This is the true team.. Bwahahahahah


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lamar Odom is the biggest stat padder in the history of the game. This dude can pick up 15/10/5 and have absolutely no impact on the game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This is pretty funny.. Cook aint great but isnt this the game you need his scoring or at least try to get some from someone? This is pathetic


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lok like we get nothing in this game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Puke and Cook.. Oh boy!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

luke walton is killing us


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Nash for MVP


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

good night folks we are done for tonight


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

i just wanna puke..seriously guys i aint watchin no more. really.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'll finish watching although there's no point to.. Down 15 heading to the 4th


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bwahaha.. Green, Sasha, Kobe, Lamar, Cook cut it to 10 but it wont matter


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ok it's back to 17 :rofl:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Is it me, or did Eddie House kill us last time we played Phoenix?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Lakers wouldn't win a single game in a seven game series against these guys. That's just reality. How you fix that, I don't know.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Is it me, or did Eddie House kill us last time we played Phoenix?


House can score at will. NBA leaders in points per 48 minutes:

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">RNK</td> <td align="left">NAME</td> <td>GP</td> <td>MPG</td> <td>PTS</td><td>FGM-FGA</td><td>FG%</td><td>3PM-3PA</td><td>3P%</td><td>FTM-FTA</td><td>FT%</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">1</td><td align="left">Kobe Bryant, LAL</td><td>37</td><td>40.4</td><td class="sortcell">*41.2*</td><td>14.4-32.2</td><td>44.766</td><td>2.0-6.0</td><td>.333</td><td>10.4-12.5</td><td>83.077</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">2</td><td align="left">Allen Iverson, PHI</td><td>38</td><td>43.1</td><td class="sortcell">*37.1*</td><td>13.0-28.8</td><td>45.316</td><td>1.1-3.3</td><td>.339</td><td>9.9-12.7</td><td>77.829</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">3</td><td align="left">LeBron James, CLE</td><td>36</td><td>42.0</td><td class="sortcell">*35.3*</td><td>12.5-25.0</td><td>49.873</td><td>1.9-5.5</td><td>.353</td><td>8.4-11.3</td><td>74.230</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">4</td><td align="left">Dirk Nowitzki, DAL</td><td>39</td><td>37.7</td><td class="sortcell">*33.4*</td><td>11.7-24.6</td><td>47.543</td><td>1.9-4.4</td><td>.419</td><td>8.1-9.1</td><td>88.929</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">5</td><td align="left">C. Anthony, DEN</td><td>39</td><td>36.7</td><td class="sortcell">*33.3*</td><td>11.5-24.7</td><td>46.404</td><td>0.6-2.5</td><td>.243</td><td>9.8-12.5</td><td>78.763</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">6</td><td align="left">Dwyane Wade, MIA</td><td>38</td><td>38.8</td><td class="sortcell">*33.0*</td><td>11.2-23.5</td><td>47.850</td><td>0.1-1.2</td><td>.079</td><td>10.4-13.3</td><td>77.995</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">7</td><td align="left">G. Arenas, WAS</td><td>36</td><td>41.3</td><td class="sortcell">*32.9*</td><td>10.6-24.1</td><td>43.968</td><td>3.0-8.4</td><td>.359</td><td>8.8-10.8</td><td>81.194</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">8</td><td align="left">Vince Carter, NJN</td><td>35</td><td>36.9</td><td class="sortcell">*32.9*</td><td>11.3-25.1</td><td>45.037</td><td>2.0-5.2</td><td>.379</td><td>8.3-10.0</td><td>83.582</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">9</td><td align="left">Paul Pierce, BOS</td><td>38</td><td>39.3</td><td class="sortcell">*31.8*</td><td>10.5-21.4</td><td>49.099</td><td>1.8-4.4</td><td>.401</td><td>9.0-11.4</td><td>79.379</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">10</td><td align="left">Michael Redd, MIL</td><td>36</td><td>39.0</td><td class="sortcell">*30.5*</td><td>10.0-23.0</td><td>43.472</td><td>2.5-5.9</td><td>.416</td><td>8.1-9.5</td><td>84.892</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">11</td><td align="left">Elton Brand, LAC</td><td>33</td><td>40.1</td><td class="sortcell">*30.0*</td><td>11.2-21.6</td><td>51.846</td><td>0.0-0.0</td><td>.000</td><td>7.6-9.9</td><td>76.190</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">12</td><td align="left">Ray Allen, SEA</td><td>35</td><td>38.9</td><td class="sortcell">*29.8*</td><td>10.3-24.1</td><td>42.962</td><td>4.0-10.7</td><td>.373</td><td>5.1-5.7</td><td>90.123</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">13</td><td align="left">J. O'Neal, IND</td><td>32</td><td>36.0</td><td class="sortcell">*28.6*</td><td>10.6-22.6</td><td>47.048</td><td>0.1-0.3</td><td>.375</td><td>7.2-9.7</td><td>74.569</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">14</td><td align="left">R. Hamilton, DET</td><td>37</td><td>36.6</td><td class="sortcell">*28.4*</td><td>11.1-21.9</td><td>50.727</td><td>0.9-1.9</td><td>.472</td><td>5.2-6.0</td><td>87.574</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">15</td><td align="left">Chris Bosh, TOR</td><td>39</td><td>38.5</td><td class="sortcell">*28.1*</td><td>10.0-19.6</td><td>51.064</td><td>0.0-0.2</td><td>.000</td><td>8.2-10.2</td><td>80.189</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">16</td><td align="left">J. Richardson, GSW</td><td>37</td><td>38.9</td><td class="sortcell">*28.1*</td><td>10.7-23.8</td><td>45.084</td><td>2.6-7.3</td><td>.352</td><td>4.1-6.1</td><td>66.667</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">17</td><td align="left">*Eddie House, PHO*</td><td>*37*</td><td>*18.3*</td><td class="sortcell">*27.8*</td><td>*11.1-25.8*</td><td>*43.132*</td><td>*4.0-10.4*</td><td>*.388*</td><td>*1.5-1.8*</td><td>*84.000*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">18</td><td align="left">Tim Duncan, SAS</td><td>39</td><td>35.8</td><td class="sortcell">*27.5*</td><td>10.7-21.3</td><td>50.081</td><td>0.0-0.1</td><td>.250</td><td>6.1-9.1</td><td>66.792</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left">19</td><td align="left">Kevin Garnett, MIN</td><td>36</td><td>39.6</td><td class="sortcell">*27.2*</td><td>10.5-19.5</td><td>54.152</td><td>0.2-0.5</td><td>.357</td><td>5.9-7.5</td><td>78.924</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> Lakers wouldn't win a single game in a seven game series against these guys. That's just reality. How you fix that, I don't know.


we wouldnt win a 7 game series against anyone, maybe dallas


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Watching these types of games makes me wonder how Mitch Kupchak still has a job in the NBA.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i was thinking that as well... is it really that hard to get the ball across in 8 seconds? jesus


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, lakers really need to get the 5th seed, Dallas is the only team we can beat, maybe Wolves if we get 6th seed.

full court trap was good they should do it more often since half court d blows


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lets get to the playoff first. I am seeing a start of big slump here.



KennethTo said:


> Yeah, lakers really need to get the 5th seed, Dallas is the only team we can beat, maybe Wolves if we get 6th seed.
> 
> full court trap was good they should do it more often since half court d blows


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

the traps are amazingly effectively, kobe needs to stop be stupid with the 3's


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

After a while it just gets really frustrating to watch.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL I cant believe people are talking playoffs.. It's not even the All Star Break.. jeez..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We lose badly but it is ok, they are better than us and it is not even All star break


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KennethTo said:


> Yeah, lakers really need to get the 5th seed, Dallas is the only team we can beat, maybe Wolves if we get 6th seed.
> 
> full court trap was good they should do it more often since half court d blows


hahahaha 5th seed....you smokin something....the lakers couldnt even win against dallas in a 7 game series..tonite was a preview of a possible 7th against 2nd seed game tonite and they showed that even without amare that the lakers could not keep up with this suns team....just work to getting JJ Redick we sure could use a player that can hit a 3....hmm i wonder if ron artest is packing his bags


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Real tough to watch, but I did it.
I really didn't expect us to win today but yesterday's loss is still on my mind.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> After a while it just gets really frustrating to watch.


Yeah, Phoenix shooting close to 75% in the fourth quarter did not help matters at all...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Nash, Barbosa, House ,Marion, Bell, Diaw were all having a party tonite.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Marion had a block party :rofl:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Nash, Barbosa, House ,Marion, Bell, *Diaw*were all having a party tonite.



Diaw had probable his worst game of the year.


He had like....5pts.

Hes struggled in the last two games.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Marion had a block party :rofl:


lol! I can't believe Parker missed those layups.


Yeah, Shawn made him adjust. But you've got to finish.


----------

